# did you?/have you? (perfect/preterite interrogative)



## Edypaul

Are these sentences the same? 

1. Did you finish reading your book?

2. Have you finished reading your book?


----------



## Almighty Egg

The meaning is the same, but one is used more in the USA and the other in British English. 

1. Did you finish reading your book? =   AmE

2. Have you finished reading your book? =   BrE

I believe a similar distinction exists between Latin American Spanish and Peninsular Spanish. Is that right?


----------



## kayokid

Hello. The meaning is essentially the same. Only the verbal tense is different -- and in this particular utterance/situation both are completely correct in my opinion.


----------



## Edypaul

Thank you! .. 

Yes. Latin American Spanish and Peninsular Spanish are different.


----------



## Almighty Egg

Edypaul said:


> Yes. Latin American Spanish and Peninsular Spanish are different.


Pregunto si existe la misma distinción.

Aquí en España se diría: 
_¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_
En Ecuador (por ejemplo):
_¿Terminaste de leer tu libro?_

¿Verdad?


----------



## Edypaul

Si .. asi se dice aqui..


----------



## gengo

Almighty Egg said:


> The meaning is the same, but one is used more in the USA and the other in British English.



I agree, but want to stress that both are used in AmEn.  It's a difference of frequency.


----------



## Aitor (D)

En España, _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro? _y _¿Terminaste de leer tu libro?_ no siempre significan exactamente lo mismo.

En España utilizarías _¿terminaste de leer tu libro?_ si la acción se efectuó en un pasado sin ninguna relación con el presente. Sin embargo, en ese caso, _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_ no tiene ningún sentido.


----------



## Jesusoulz

To the thread opener: in that strict sense they mean the same thing. However, if you're referring to multiple instances of the past in relation to each other, simple and perfect tenses could or could not be interchangeable. For example:

I had changed my mind before you did.

I changed my mind before you did.


----------



## gengo

Jesusoulz said:


> I had changed my mind before you did.
> 
> I changed my mind before you did.



Yo no veo ninguna diferencia.  ¿Cuál es?  Me parece que en ambos casos hay dos puntos en el tiempo:  1) cuando yo cambié de opinión y 2) cuando tú cambiaste de opinión.


----------



## Almighty Egg

Aitor (D) said:


> Sin embargo, en ese caso, _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_ no tiene ningún sentido.



¿Verdad? Esto me descuadra... ¿No tiene ningún sentido? 
Sería más habitual decir "¿Has acabado el libro?", pienso, pero que no tiene ningún sentido...

Also... 

Both "did you finish?" and "have you finished?" are possible in both AmE and BrE.
However, in BrE "did you finish?" refers only to finished time (did you finish your book *yesterday*?) but in AmE it can be also be used for unfinished time (did you finish your book *yet*?). This is not possible in BrE.


----------



## gengo

Almighty Egg said:


> Both "did you finish?" and "have you finished?" are possible in both AmE and BrE.
> However, in BrE "did you finish?" refers only to finished time (did you finish your book *yesterday*?) but in AmE it can be also be used for unfinished time (did you finish your book *yet*?). This is not possible in BrE.



I consider this one of the areas in which AmEn is inferior to BrEn, because a useful distinction has been lost.  We still manage to get by, but...

PS:  There are other areas in which I consider the inferiority to be in the other direction.


----------



## Aitor (D)

Almighty Egg said:


> ¿Verdad? Esto me descuadra... ¿No tiene ningún sentido?
> Sería más habitual decir "¿Has acabado el libro?", pienso, pero que no tiene ningún sentido...



Por ejemplo:
_Aunque hoy me he comprado "El Hobbit", terminé de leerme "El Señor de los Anillos" el Verano pasado_.
No tendría sentido (por lo menos en España) decir _Aunque hoy me he comprado "El Hobbit", he terminado de leerme "El Señor de los Anillos" el Verano pasado_.

Si hay algún teórico en la sala que me eche una mano con la explicación, pero en realidad es muy fácil. El tiempo verbal de _terminé_ (pretérito perfecto simple) implica que es una acción terminada en el pasado y sin ninguna relación con el presente.


----------



## gengo

Pero la frase "_Has terminado de leer" _da más de 50,000 hits en Google, y me parece correctísima a mí también.


----------



## Almighty Egg

> Por ejemplo:
> _Aunque hoy me he comprado "El Hobbit", terminé de leerme "El Señor de los Anillos" el Verano pasado_.
> No tendría sentido (por lo menos en España) decir _Aunque hoy me he comprado "El Hobbit", he terminado de leerme "El Señor de los Anillos" el Verano pasado_.
> 
> Si hay algún teórico en la sala que me eche una mano con la explicación, pero en realidad es muy fácil. El tiempo verbal de _terminé_ (pretérito perfecto simple) implica que es una acción terminada en el pasado y sin ninguna relación con el presente.



Sí. Pero si por ejemplo tu tienes un libro nuevo y quiero que me lo prestes.
Pregunto si lo has acabado ya. _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_

Es esto lo que quiero decir. 

Lo que me explicas es la diferencia que acabo de explicar entre el el inglés británico,  que no admite el uso del pretérito perfecto simple con una acción con  relación con el presente, en cambio el inglés americano sí.

Pensaba que en el español latinoaméricano se puede usar el pretérito perfecto simple de esta manera, para preguntar sobre acciones no terminadas, de allí mi pregunta.


----------



## Jesusoulz

gengo said:


> Yo no veo ninguna diferencia.  ¿Cuál es?  Me  parece que en ambos casos hay dos puntos en el tiempo:  1) cuando yo  cambié de opinión y 2) cuando tú cambiaste de opinión.



Tienes razón. Me apresuré a responder porque tenía que salir y se me olvidó terminar de explicar el ejemplo.

Lo que quise decir es que si alguien dice, supongamos:  "yo cambié de opinión", las respuestas "yo había cambiado de opinión  antes que tú" y "yo cambié de opinión antes que tú" presentan ciertas  diferencias: el uso del pasado perfecto sugiere que la segunda instancia  (cuando tú cambiaste de opinión) está en el pasado, mientras que cuando  se usa el pasado simple la segunda instancia se supone en el presente o, al  menos, en el pasado inmediato.

No sé si me sabré explicar bien. ¿Tal vez alguien pueda complementar?

Mis disculpas, otra vez, por lo del post anterior.


----------



## Aitor (D)

Almighty Egg said:


> Sí. Pero si por ejemplo tu tienes un libro nuevo y quiero que me lo prestes.
> Pregunto si lo has acabado ya. _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_
> 
> Es esto lo que quiero decir.
> 
> Lo que me explicas es la diferencia que acabo de explicar entre el el inglés británico,  que no admite el uso del pretérito perfecto simple con una acción con  relación con el presente, en cambio el inglés americano sí.
> 
> Pensaba que en el español latinoaméricano se puede usar el pretérito perfecto simple de esta manera, para preguntar sobre acciones no terminadas, de allí mi pregunta.



Si estamos diciendo lo mismo. Lo único que añado es que, como tú bien has explicado sobre el inglés, al no poder utilizarse _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_ en una acción ya terminada, no se puede decir que _¿Has terminado de leer tu libro?_ y _¿Terminaste de leer tu libro?_ son siempre intercambiables. E insisto que me refiero al castellano que se habla en España.


----------



## Aitor (D)

gengo said:


> Pero la frase "_Has terminado de leer" _da más de 50,000 hits en Google, y me parece correctísima a mí también.



"_Has terminado de leer"_ es correctísima si se usa adecuadamente. Leer más arriba.


----------



## ribran

I don't mean to be difficult, but it really does depend on context. Perhaps Edypaul could give us some...?


----------



## Edypaul

En Latino America ..  No usamos estas frases para hacer preguntas  .. por ejemplo:

¿Has terminado de leer el libro?  *Pero si usamos*:  ¿Terminaste de leer el libro? 

¿Ya has hecho la tarea? *Pero si usamos*: ¿Ya hiciste la tarea?

Pero si podemos preguntar: 

¿Has terminado de leer *este*/*ese* libro? (alguna vez)

Tambien es correcto decir:

¿Terminaste de leer *este*/*ese* libro? (alguna vez) 
..........

¿Ya has hecho *esta/esa* tarea? (alguna vez) 

Tambien es correcto decir:

Ya hiciste *esta/esa* tarea (alguna vez)

En frases afirmativas: 

Has terminado de leer el libro (dos veces, tres veces ....) 

O tambien:

Terminaste de leer el libro (dos veces, tres veces ....)
............

(Me alegro mucho) Ya has hecho *la/tu* tarea. (Te felicito) 

Ya hiciste *tu/la* tarea. (ayer, hace una semana, dos veces, puedes irte.) 

Nota: las palabras entre parentesis () son complementos que puedes utilizar.


----------



## Almighty Egg

Thanks for clarifying that, Edypaul.

Saludos.


----------



## duvija

I'm not sure now. A very popular morphosyntax professor of mine, had the theory that if you meet a friend around lunch time, and you say 'have you eaten yet', it means you're inviting. Instead, if you said 'did you eat yet', means you'll have lunch but your friend should pay for his own. Sounds bizarre. And then he recorded people saying the second version, and the conclusion was that you (meaning, you, native Eng. speakers) say 'dyitdyet' (sound it out to see what he said).


----------



## gengo

duvija said:


> I'm not sure now. A very popular morphosyntax professor of mine, had the theory that if you meet a friend around lunch time, and you say 'have you eaten yet', it means you're inviting. Instead, if you said 'did you eat yet', means you'll have lunch but your friend should pay for his own. Sounds bizarre.



Sorry, but that's hogwash.  (Not what you, Duvija, are saying, but what your professor said.)  There is no such difference in meaning, and I would bet a large sum of money that any given native speaker of American English does not make such a distinction.



> And then he recorded people saying the second version, and the conclusion was that you (meaning, you, native Eng. speakers) say 'dyitdyet' (sound it out to see what he said).



Yes, this is quite famous.  It is usually rendered as follows.

-Jeet yet?  (Did you eat yet?)
-No, joo? (No, did you?)

Yes, many people actually talk this way.


----------



## sal62

Hola:
Por el lado del Río de le Plata les puedo decir que Tendemos a usar más a menudo el pretérito perfecto simple (terminaste) reservando el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto para muy pocas situaciones, por ejemplo para seguir el hilo temporal de una conversación en la cual se infiltró dicho tiempo verbal, esto es lo que sucede cotidianamente.
Creo que existe un problema adicional para el caso de terminar, ya que su propio sentido de culminación de un acto (que horrible suena: culminación de un acto) tiende naturalmente a desvincularlo del presente. Inclusive: "sí yo termino" (presente) cae inmediatamente en el pasado cualquier acción.
Es curioso pero usamos mas frecuentemente los pretéritos compuestos subjuntivos o el pluscuamperfecto del indicativo que el pretérito perfecto compuesto.


----------



## duvija

sal62 said:


> Hola:
> Por el lado del Río de le Plata les puedo decir que Tendemos a usar más a menudo el pretérito perfecto simple (terminaste) reservando el uso del pretérito perfecto compuesto para muy pocas situaciones, por ejemplo para seguir el hilo temporal de una conversación en la cual se infiltró dicho tiempo verbal, esto es lo que sucede cotidianamente.
> Creo que existe un problema adicional para el caso de terminar, ya que su propio sentido de culminación de un acto (que horrible suena: culminación de un acto) tiende naturalmente a desvincularlo del presente. Inclusive: "sí yo termino" (presente) cae inmediatamente en el pasado cualquier acción.
> Es curioso pero usamos mas frecuentemente los pretéritos compuestos subjuntivos o el pluscuamperfecto del indicativo que el pretérito perfecto compuesto.



Si querés podés leer los varios hilos que hay sobre este tema. En el Río de la Plata le dimos una regia patada al perfecto y nos quedamos en pretérito sin ningún inconveniente, en lugares donde los mexicanos o españoles no usarían un tiempo simple ni por error. Es realmente así. Nunca pude realmente averiguar cómo sucedió (se supone que todo llegó de algún lugar u otro de España) pero usamos el perfecto, no en el idioma oral sino, a veces, en el escrito y eso que ni sabemos las 'reglas', por lo que aparecen perfectos en lugares insospechados.


----------



## sal62

Es cierto eduvija, pero no seas tan cruel con el pretérito en cuestión, simplemente parece chocar con la rítmica para hablar, creo que son los cambios de acentuación de nuestro voseo pronominal de Bs As y aledaños, el voseo oriental es un tanto diferente pero parece pasar lo mismo. fíjate que en Santiago del Estero se usa mucho el pretérito perfecto compuesto.


----------



## duvija

sal62 said:


> Es cierto eduvija, pero no seas tan cruel con el pretérito en cuestión, simplemente parece chocar con la rítmica para hablar, creo que son los cambios de acentuación de nuestro voseo pronominal de Bs As y aledaños, el voseo oriental es un tanto diferente pero parece pasar lo mismo. fíjate que en Santiago del Estero se usa mucho el pretérito perfecto compuesto.



No, yo trabajo en fonología y no me parece que el pretérito tenga que ver con la acentuación del voseo. Fueron desarrollos independientes, pero lo de la muerte del perfecto es interesante (hicimos unas estadísticas del uso en periódicos, con un amigo argentino. Se encuentra en el lenguaje escrito, pero muy poco en el oral (además de que, si lo decimos en una conversación de velocidad normal, metemos la pata como jefes. NO le embocamos ni por casualidad.)


----------



## sal62

Sí. es cierto, pero a veces lo usamos bien (muy pocas) A mi me resulta sospechoso que la adquisición del voseo y la pérdida del pretérito no tengan alguna, aunque débil, relación. pero tengo entendido que en algunas regiones de España, la utilización del pretérito predomina sobre el pretérito perfecto compuesto.
Siempre ando desconfiando de las casualidades.


----------



## duvija

sal62 said:


> Sí. es cierto, pero a veces lo usamos bien (muy pocas) A mi me resulta sospechoso que la adquisición del voseo y la pérdida del pretérito no tengan alguna, aunque débil, relación. pero tengo entendido que en algunas regiones de España, la utilización del pretérito predomina sobre el pretérito perfecto compuesto.
> Siempre ando desconfiando de las casualidades.



Es que el voceo está en toda Centroamérica y viene bajando hasta llegar al Rio de la Plata (hay muchos hilos sobre esto), pero por el norte usan el perfecto sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Milton Sand

Edypaul said:


> Hello,
> Are these sentences the same?
> 
> 1. Did you finish reading your book?
> 
> 2. Have you finished reading your book?
> Thank you.



Hola:
¿Podrías darnos más contexto? ¿Lo hallaste en una situación en especial? Como podrás ver, la discusión ha comenzado (¿o comenzó?) a divagar hacia el uso del pasado perfecto versus el pretérito en el idioma español.

Que signifiquen lo mismo no los será en todas las situaciones. Por ejemplo, creo que si la escena se desarrolla en el pasado, no usas el _present perfect_:

You were supposed to be studying yesterday, but you went out in the afternoon. Tell me, did you finish reading your book before leaving?
Se suponía que estabas estudiando ayer, pero saliste en la tarde. ¿Acaso te terminaste de leer el libro antes de irte?

Where are you going? You are supposed to be studying right now. Have you finished reading your book?
¿Adónde vas? Se supone que debes estar estudiando ahora mismo. ¿Acaso has terminado de leerte el libro?

En el primer ejemplo, con una acción ocurrida ayer, quedaría raro el tiempo compuesto incluso en español. En el segundo ejemplo, los americanos (obviamente me refiero a los habitantes de América), fácilmente ponemos pretérito en español o _simple past_ en inglés.

Saludos,


----------



## Botitas36

duvija said:


> pero lo de la muerte del perfecto es interesante (hicimos unas estadísticas del uso en periódicos, con un amigo argentino. Se encuentra en el lenguaje escrito, pero muy poco en el oral



Yo también he comprobado en un análisis de varios artículos de la prensa porteña el uso bastante común del pretérito perfecto.

@Gengo: Isn't it more correct, in American English, to say "Did you eat already?" instead of "Did you eat yet?"


----------



## sal62

Pero tengo entendido que en algunas regiones de *España*, la utilización del pretérito simple *predomina* sobre el pretérito perfecto compuesto. 
Muchas gracias por tu aclaración duvija. siempre se aprende algo nuevo de nosostros mismos.


----------



## Botitas36

Sal, tienes razón. En Asturias y Galicia predomina el pretérito simple sobre el PPC-- y tal vez en País Vasco pero no recuerdo bien.


----------



## sal62

Gracias bolitas36, aunque por esos lugares no predomina el voseo pronominal, como en los alrededores del Río de la Plata


----------



## gengo

Botitas36 said:


> @Gengo: Isn't it more correct, in American English, to say "Did you eat already?" instead of "Did you eat yet?"



This is straying from the theme of this thread, but already and yet have slightly different meanings here.  Both are perfectly correct, and appropriate in the corresponding situation.  If I wanted to invite you to have dinner with me, but didn't know if you had eaten, I would use "yet," not "already."  On the other hand, if I made dinner for you, but you said you weren't hungry, I would use "already," and not "yet."


----------

